
It’s Not You, It’s Me - whocansay
https://thepointmag.com/2019/examined-life/its-not-you-its-me
======
prions
Wow! I'm a twin and this is the first article I've read that really puts into
words how I feel about it at times. Especially:

" Not coincidentally, twins are at strong risk of being objectified. First, we
get reduced to our appearances: what matters most about us is how our bodies
hit the senses. Second, we get treated as fungible: interchangeable with our
fellow objects. Third, in many cases, our subjectivity is ignored. People
don’t deny, exactly, that twins have rich and distinctive inner lives, just as
sexists don’t deny, exactly, that hot young women do. But those lives often
aren’t what’s interesting about us, and they’re easily glossed over. "

~~~
tlarkworthy
My 4 year old daughters have a completely different life experience. They
automatically have critical mass at school, and can use this to manipulate the
singletons around them. They make people happy, but yeah, they are pointed at
a lot too.

A lifetime of that means the twins are on a different plane of existence. We
singletons can only imagine.

------
gumby
What an insightful perspective.

I have a pair of twins as sisters in law (who have a very different
relationship than this pair) and even after more than 25 years of knowing them
this article gave me insights about them.

------
deepsun
I'd extrapolate the line: twins -> singletons -> immigrants.

Not only they don't have their emotional pair support, they also lost all
their friends.

But, of course, there's a huge filter. People who wouldn't be able to stand
that don't become immigrants in the first place.

------
nb41org
Great text. I identified with the theme. I have twins in the family.
congratulations!

